# Fibre Optic Cockpits



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Over the last couple of months I've been thinking about adding fibre optics to the next model I build. Never tried this before so am starting from scratch. The plan is to create a small circuit board for all the lighting. 3mm green leds will light the 2 displays + another for the heads up display (which I'm hoping will light up nicely). Another 30 or so fibre optic wires will light the other switches within the cockpit as well as all external lighting. I'll need to dim the cockpit switch lighting probably by painting the optic ends with a transparent smokey paint. 

All still in the planning stage at the moment. 

Has anybody else tried this before ?? Beats me why there are not any readily available lighting kits on the market. So far circuit card + components + fibre optics have cost me Au$10 all up.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Well after 8 months I've finally got the avionics together. 2 MFDs, + the HUD and numerous other optics in the cockpit. Next is the external lighting - wingtips & nose wheel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

yowsa!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Outbleedin'standing!!
I'd be happy with that sort of outcome, nicely done sir!

Go easy


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Fantastic work. I tried this in an x-wing but the light I used melted one of the engines and it wound up in the scrap pile.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

verycool


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in awe...what did you use for a light source? LEDs?


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Just green leds. 2 for the MFDs and 1 for the HUD. + 1 ultra bright led for the fibreoptics. cut off some optic strands and packed them into a cut off piece of drinking straw and that fitted snugly onto the white led - very cheap, but great effect.

I'm only using 3 volts. 4.5 gets a little too bright. The power socket is hidden inside the main wheel well.


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

Wouldn't red been a better choice to use to light up the switches and side displays? White light destroys night vision. The fibre optics is so labor intensive, would it have been simpler to just backlight it? There are now several companies making lighting kits for models. The last project that I did like yours was probably 30 years ago. Back then we didn't have all the gadgets we do now only the FO. Nice work!


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

WHOA!

Brillian, S4Simon! Absolutely brilliant! :thumbsup: 

Love to see some more pics as you make your way through this challenge - I am thinking I'd like to do something similar with a Monogram or Testors F-18!

Out of curiousity, what size fibre is that? I have some telecom cable here, but the strands are mighty fine. How on earth did you make such small pinholes in the plastic?

Also, what is your plan for the navlights? I see the strands you have split port and starboard, but will they provide enough light? What about colouring them red and green?

Soooo many questions!

Cheers,
Links


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Pin vice (very small hand held manual drill) for drilling the small holes. For the fibre optics I went to a $2 shop and bought a cheap fibre optic lamp (cost $4 from memory). The hardest bit was the HUD as I had to drill at an agle through the plastic so as to insert the 3mm green led. The top of the led sits perfectly, shining up through the first clear piece and then onto the HUD glass.

For the Nav lights, the optics will be fed through a drilled hole and glued to the back of the clear plastic parts which will be lightly coloured. Not sure how that will turn out just yet.


----------

